# Lupus and echocardiogram...



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all.

I had an appointment with my rheumatologist a few days ago. She wasn't happy with my recent flare ups (palindromic arthritis) and because of my new illness Addison s disease she ran a few blood tests to see if there's anything going on. There were the usual ones on there like white blood count, umm the dsna one?? Lol I'm so tired I can't remember the name!!!! She also ran a Lupus anti cocag. receiveD will post results when I receive them.
Any way... I received a letter today with an appointment to have a transthoracic echocardiogram but no explanation why! Could it be linked with lupus? What would have shown in my blood to need my heart checked?

I have a slightly irregular heart beat but I've been told the irregularity is regular.... ye confuses me too!!!

My thyroid has been well behaved for about 6 months now. I'm on 100 levothyroxine. I'm taking 20mg hydrocortisone for the addisons. I'm taking Brisporolol beta blockers for migraines and I'm taking iron, vit d and calcium.

Any insight appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I had an appointment with my rheumatologist a few days ago. She wasn't happy with my recent flare ups (palindromic arthritis) and because of my new illness Addison s disease she ran a few blood tests to see if there's anything going on. There were the usual ones on there like white blood count, umm the dsna one?? Lol I'm so tired I can't remember the name!!!! She also ran a Lupus anti cocag. receiveD will post results when I receive them.
> Any way... I received a letter today with an appointment to have a transthoracic echocardiogram but no explanation why! Could it be linked with lupus? What would have shown in my blood to need my heart checked?
> ...


I am no expert at this but maybe she's looking for inflammation surrounding the heart? You have many things going on and most of them appear to be inflammatory.

Please let us know when this is scheduled and how you fare.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

OK, so my bloods showed positive for Lupus Coagulant disorder, but doc cant formally diagnose unless i have 2 positive tests.

Also positive for blood clot (?) but with my other diseases it is comman to get a false positive, i believe this is the reason they want my heart scanned, to check its pumping ok and to check for inflammation. i think thats what she said anyway. My head is a bit fuzzy today!! They tried a blood gas test recently to give a more definate answer to the blood clots BUT my arteries are so tiny (i am small) that they kept getting a vien, i was left with very bruised and sore wrists, ouch!

I believe the treatment will be a blood thinner, yet more medication added to my many already!! I feel like going into hiding 

I will get better answers when i get the echocardiogram and im sure i will listen better when it is explained. My app is April 19th.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Mouthy,
Just checking in hope you are doing ok..... Please keep us updated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I had an appointment with my rheumatologist a few days ago. She wasn't happy with my recent flare ups (palindromic arthritis) and because of my new illness Addison s disease she ran a few blood tests to see if there's anything going on. There were the usual ones on there like white blood count, umm the dsna one?? Lol I'm so tired I can't remember the name!!!! She also ran a Lupus anti cocag. receiveD will post results when I receive them.
> Any way... I received a letter today with an appointment to have a transthoracic echocardiogram but no explanation why! Could it be linked with lupus? What would have shown in my blood to need my heart checked?
> ...


Glad she ran the Anti-dsDNA. Good! I hope you don't have it. It's hard to say why the Echocardiogram. We will have to wait to find out. Systemic Lupus can damage inner organs but the kidneys are usually the most likely target re that.










Hope and pray all is well w/you.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I had my appointment and my consultant didnt turn up.... so i had the scan and now have to wait for another appointment to get the results, i am not happy 

I have been referred again for my kidneys, i have always suffered with them, my left is scarred and right enlarged. I have kidney infections quite alot and water infections at least once a month. My left kidney function was at 19% about 8 years ago. I have been having alot of trouble with stones and infections the last 2-3 months so my GP would like the tests run again to check function and to double check ALL stones are small enough to pass.

I have had kidney trouble for over 20 years so im hoping its the usual and not that i have systemic Lupus and thats causing more damage.... I didnt realise the link, i will have to read up more.

Other than the above, ive actually been doing really well!! It's been very warm here the last week and that helps so much! Sitting in the sun is truly the best medicine ive had 

Just waiting for the appointments now.... waiting waiting waiting


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> I had my appointment and my consultant didnt turn up.... so i had the scan and now have to wait for another appointment to get the results, i am not happy
> 
> I have been referred again for my kidneys, i have always suffered with them, my left is scarred and right enlarged. I have kidney infections quite alot and water infections at least once a month. My left kidney function was at 19% about 8 years ago. I have been having alot of trouble with stones and infections the last 2-3 months so my GP would like the tests run again to check function and to double check ALL stones are small enough to pass.
> 
> ...


Sitting in the sun is the "best" medicine that I can ever think of.

It sounds like you are on the trail of discovery about a lot of things that have been going on w/you. It would be sad to know that all these years you have had undiagnosed Lupus but it would not surprise me as I had a similar situation w/Graves' and Lupus. Anti-Depressants is what I needed or so all the doctors said. For over 20 years.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lupus coagulant and lupus are different right?? I think lupus coagulant was wrongly named and has no link to lupus at all???

All confusing but they are looking for both, can i have both as they are different things?? :/ God i hope not lol!!

I am so thankful that anti depresants hasnt been mentioned to me in 8 years, i had such a problem trying to convince one GP that i was not depressed, especially didnt have post natal, i was just tired with a new baby! She actually tried forcing me to take them by going to my mother! I was 21 at the time GAH!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mouthy83 said:


> Lupus coagulant and lupus are different right?? I think lupus coagulant was wrongly named and has no link to lupus at all???
> 
> All confusing but they are looking for both, can i have both as they are different things?? :/ God i hope not lol!!
> 
> I am so thankful that anti depresants hasnt been mentioned to me in 8 years, i had such a problem trying to convince one GP that i was not depressed, especially didnt have post natal, i was just tired with a new baby! She actually tried forcing me to take them by going to my mother! I was 21 at the time GAH!!


You are correct about the Lupus and the Lupus Coagulant. And yes; it is all very very confusing.

Let us know when you hear anything more.


----------

